# Lancaster Online; One of the keys to love?



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Lancaster Online, Posted Saturday, June 6, 2015 5:45 pm by KELSEY THOMASSON

*One of the keys to love? Passion for a 1965 Pontiac GTO *​

After serving in the U.S. Army, Tom Jackson was eager to find a "hot car," and when he saw the first model of the Pontiac Gran Turismo Omologato in 1964, he had to have it.

A year later, the 1965 GTO came out, and Tom liked the look of it better than the one he owned, so he traded it for the newer version — just in time for his marriage to Rose Everhart and their honeymoon road trip to Virginia Beach.

"It's my favorite car I've owned. I don't know why," Tom said. "There's just something special about it, and it's what I had when we got married."

That was 50 years ago. Its ownership has changed several times since. The couple has owned the '65 GTO twice.

Their passion for the car today is as deep as it was decades ago. 

Tom, 73, said that he and Rose, 68, of Lancaster, loved the car, but after owning it only 10 months they opted to trade it for a 1966 GTO. They had already racked up 27,000 miles on the car. The warranty was for just 24,000 miles. 

(Click on the link posted above for the rest of the story and more pictures)








​


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I reached out to the couple and invited them to contact me with intent of honoring them at our Pontiac Show in August. I'd like to get them featured in The Legend. I am awaiting their reply to the letter I sent the author of the article to forward them which he did.

I have never seen the car around. 

We'll see what happens. 

I posted the article on the GTOAA FB page and it went viral in a hurry.


----------

